#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Groeten uit Duitsland WK 2006

## Mathijs

Even snel een paar foto's met de tally  :Smile:

----------


## Mark-LED

Wat voor productie is 't?

----------


## ralph

Als Oranje blijft winnen dan zit je daar nog wel ff Mathijs.

Viel spass Und hals und beinbruch!

----------


## Mark-LED

Never mind, zat net ff tv te kijken en opeens dacht ik bij mezelf "wat komt me dit decor toch bekend voor"

Leuk klusje!  :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

Zeg zijn jullie niet wat kabels vergeten?

Ben net terug van 12 dagen München voor de opening van het WM. Het gaat wel weer een tijdje duren voordat ik weer zo'n televisiedorp bij elkaar zie. Je kon nergen komen of je struikelde wel over een triax.

Maar ik zou zeggen geniet er lekker van en kom niet terug voor de 9e.

----------


## Mathijs

Alle Triax loop voor deze boom over een brug over de weg voor het analisten setje. 

Vandaar dat er iets mist  :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

> Alle Triax loop voor deze boom over een brug over de weg voor het analisten setje. 
> 
> Vandaar dat er iets mist



Haha, ik moet mezelf iets beter uitdrukken denk. Ik herken wel een triax, maar weet bijna niets van televisie/video techniek. 
Maar ik was in het stadion van München voor de openingsshow met 54 Synchrolite's SX-B5/2. Naast de standaard televisie faciliteiten die voor iedere wedstrijd die daar tijdens het WK gespeelt wordt, stonden er nog eens ongeveer 16 televisie wagens (waaronder de OB10 en OB14 van AlphaCam) en de nodige support (zo had Alphacam een Pieter Smit trailer ingericht met Overtoom stellingen voor opslag bij zich). De hoeveelheid kabels die daar vanaf kwam was erg indrukwekkend. 
Met mijn opmerking bedoelde ik meer dat er niet zo veel lag op de foto. Maar ja, niet alle klussen moeten altijd moeilijk zijn. Mag ook weleens wat relaxen bij zitten en als je daar de hele periode zit, dan is het vast een relax klusje. Neem nog maar een "Grosse Weissen" van mij!

----------


## Mathijs

Precies. In het stadion licht echt een berg.
- Host broadcaster: 25 camera's
- En per deelnemer ook nog een camera of 10

Zo zijn er door het stadion minimaal 10 studio setjes. 

De bergen triax en socapex zijn echt niet meer te tellen.

Hier licht 8x triax. (4x naar elke set) 4x socapex (2x naar elke set).
2x 7 parig BNC en een flinke berg kracht stroom en multi voor licht.

De brazalianen doen wij bijvoorbeeld ook al met twee wagens en daar naast nog de host broadcaster.

Tevens zijn er per wedstrijd ook nog eens 8 extra feeds (tactical camera, coach etc) die je in het stadio kan oppikken. (alles via embedded lijnen)

----------


## shure-fan

heb je daar misschien ook foto's van??

----------


## Mathijs

En zo ziet een SNG wagen er tegenwordig van binnen uit:

----------


## WinterS

wow graaf

en nu nog enige uitleg voor een leek in die dingen?  :Wink:

----------


## Radar

Een ronde verder en eindelijk microfoons op de vuurkorf.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Voor welk tv station ben je hier aan het werk Mathijs?

----------


## Mathijs

Elke avond van af 20:30 Ned 2  :Smile:

----------


## mac tecson

iets anders draait niet op die locatie

----------


## Mathijs

Och och och. NL licht er uit. Dan maar weer naar huis.

----------


## mac tecson

Zag Jack het niet meer zitten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

